#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] [照片]狼尾製作會之狐狸初現

## Wolfy

狐狸跟高浮策劃的第一次獸化活動.

   <<狼尾巴製作>>.

選在台北的某間小小的溫馨的餐廳（有貓）-----。 DOORS

同時今天也是狐狸真正出現在我們面前的一天.

真的是很高興可以看到狐狸喔～

以下是活動的一些點滴.

狐狸登場!!大家來合照一下


帶出去玩~


來到7-11...充當一下吉祥獸..."歡迎光臨~~~"


肚子好餓...吃什麼好呢....?


這個就是我們製作毛毛尾巴的會場---DOORS


老闆娘~我回來了~~~


我的媽呀~~熱死了!! 冷氣!! 給我冷氣~~~


終於結束獸化....現在是長靴貓時間(PUSS in BOOT)


 開始準備製作囉.


先用粉筆在布料的後面畫上等一下要裁剪的邊緣


裁剪後縫起來就可以跟這個成品一樣好喔~~~(講的好簡單XD)


裁剪.


然後把布料反過來縫合 




縫好後.用棍子把泡棉墊慢慢轉進去 


然後就完成了?


完成後得先作動物實驗.確定安全對人體無傷害XD


 然後就用迴紋針把尾巴安裝裝上去.(澄清:貓的部分絕對不是用迴紋針XD)


這時有個小插曲. 有個好像來自日本的記者來到現場作訪問.
看到我們的聚會也很好奇. 狐狸就代表去接受訪問.
(拿麥克風的小姐負責翻譯會講國語.狐狸其實日文也可以講的不錯喔)


然後大家的尾巴都差不多快要完成了


完成後來個合照吧.狐狸再次獸化!!


被狐狸抱有幸福的感覺喔~~~


活動結束.感謝DOORS的老闆娘提供場地.
其實老闆娘很喜歡這個狐狸裝喔. 看狐狸很辛苦給了免費飲料喝喔.
最後還帶上狐狸裝備出門HIGH一下.想去嚇小孩.
不過小孩看到都開心的不得了XD
還拉著狐狸去隔壁朋友開的店去介紹的說


就是這家店...有養一隻小狗...來張合影吧(體型差好多阿XDD)

----------


## 嵐澤

看到狐狸真面目了.....
另外...幼狼老大是哪只啊.....不會是哪個稍微有點點胖...總站狐狸邊上穿這虎T恤的那只....
建議注上姓名啊....

----------


## PandaTwo

> 看到狐狸真面目了.....
> 另外...幼狼老大是哪只啊.....不會是哪個稍微有點點胖...總站狐狸邊上穿這虎T恤的那只....
> 建議注上姓名啊....


幼狼怎麼會穿虎勒？
^^

建議找找那個看起來覺得很幼的那位～  :Twisted Evil:  
（是嗎？XD）

----------


## 狼魂

我只認的出狐狸 幼狼 海豚 沙狼 V仔 命姊(應該吧 幼狼口述 字不知道是那個)

其他獸沒有見過阿 一口一
30號有看到咪汪 其他我不記得啦~(-_- ~)
沒有和所有獸講過話 只跟幼狼.沙狼.狐在講話 
當時也快散場了說 XD 要趕快把來台北的目的先解決

----------


## 狐狸

> 看到狐狸真面目了.....
> 另外...幼狼老大是哪只啊.....不會是哪個稍微有點點胖...總站狐狸邊上穿這虎T恤的那只....
> 建議注上姓名啊....


唔~~~~
我還以為我不會露出真面目的...XD"""
破功了......
^_<

幼狼照片貼的很棒唷~^^
感謝你~~~~

最近要好好整理照片了....

----------


## Wolfy

補充翻外篇

撞電線竿的狐狸.走路不好好看前面是不行的喔.
撞到電線竿就爆笑了.
更好笑的是那個電線竿上面被貼了"神憎恨色情"五字.

----------


## 嵐澤

好像被電綫杆撞倒那裏了...

----------


## 翼~*

毛茸茸的狐狸 好想抱抱看喔>////<!!
不過穿起來的時後好像很熱^^""

----------


## Graywolf

恩...其實...
那個是在用電線桿在跳舞!? (鋼管!?)

(仔細一看,我才看出來那電線桿上真的有那個些字耶XD")

----------


## racoon

唔...

我也要我也要我也要我也要我也要我也要我也要~~~*仆倒*

----------


## 海豚

= = 這次早上因為我必須在台北公司處理資料!!就著西裝去聚會~
一進門就聽到群獸吼叫Q"Q驚!! 早知道在捷運站就換衣服 .
不過還好有帶便服^^~ 

這次的聚會滿高興的,有些人真的很久沒有見面~
看到狐狸初次獸化~喔 毛茸茸的被抱^^"真的好舒服!!

----------


## Kofu

狐狸不會內向扮起狐狸看起來真的是[無聲]有色阿阿~[應該沒有說話吧?]

網聚看起來比同仁誌展溫馨多了~~~XD Doors我只去過一次而且那個時候豆豆跟老虎都還在,KOVU說老虎好像已經不在了~~ :Crying or Very sad:  

獸族的圈子真的有在擴大喔~跑出好多沒看過的獸來, 而且突然發現到一件事情~~~狐狸是用左手寫字的嗎??


一月跟七月美國這邊都會有好大的毛毛同仁誌展,好希望你們都可以過來一起去玩[我是還沒去過~],也很希望能夠回去參加台灣的網聚~~希望以後少少留言或盛至已經沒有在獸界活動的朋友們也能回來,像浣狼講的~我們大家真的都是稀有動物,要好好照顧自己人阿^^

----------


## 狐狸

> 狐狸不會內向扮起狐狸看起來真的是[無聲]有色阿阿~[應該沒有說話吧?]
> 
> 網聚看起來比同仁誌展溫馨多了~~~XD Doors我只去過一次而且那個時候豆豆跟老虎都還在,KOVU說老虎好像已經不在了~~ 
> 
> 獸族的圈子真的有在擴大喔~跑出好多沒看過的獸來, 而且突然發現到一件事情~~~狐狸是用左手寫字的嗎??
> 
> 
> 一月跟七月美國這邊都會有好大的毛毛同仁誌展,好希望你們都可以過來一起去玩[我是還沒去過~],也很希望能夠回去參加台灣的網聚~~希望以後少少留言或盛至已經沒有在獸界活動的朋友們也能回來,像浣狼講的~我們大家真的都是稀有動物,要好好照顧自己人阿^^


其實狐家是很內向的呢.....  :Embarassed:  
但是呀~穿上獸裝後性格就改變了耶~~~就就是所謂的"脫下假面"嗎..
(請參考::http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=54)

喔?!怎麼說我用左手寫字的~~??
我通常都是用右手唷~~~
左手..主要都是用來.......XD

KOFU不是住在美國嗎~
可以把握機會去呀~~

我的話...我..我不會英文.....(溶化)......

----------


## 野狼1991

我也要去~~~~
我也要做尾巴~~~~
做毛毛裝~~~~XD"

----------


## VODKA狼

我來補貼那張 "神憎恨色情"好了XD
靠太近結果被拍進去了....真拍謝QQ"

----------


## 迪亞狼

哦～我看到了~看到了XD"

我還在找幼狼大貼的補充，想說怎麼看都看不到...!? ( 我沒近視 = =)
原來角度不對^^" 

這還真是巧合阿~~

----------


## sanari

那時候的我還真胖啊．．．
現在比那時少了至少２０ｋｇ了說
不過我還是覺得我還是有點胖
再繼續努力瘦下去
（卡重兩個月了說）

----------

